# Compiling a list of all Sevens, v2.0



## Chris (May 15, 2007)

Inspired by the old Big list of Sevens Thread, I'm going to be adding a section to the site that will list all *production* sevens out there.

Here's the old list, which I'll be editing, updating and adding to. Please keep this thread chatter-free. 

If you can find pics of any guitar listed here, that'd be a big help.  All the original contributors will get credit when the new section is up. 


*Ibanez*

RG (w/trem)

RG7CSD3
RG7-1VV
RG7-2VV
RG7620
RG7420
RG1527
RG7CT
RG7CST
RG2127X
RG2027X
RG8527
RG8127
RG7EX
RG7820-LTD1
Apex 1 (Munky Signature)
K-7

RG (no trem)

RG7621
RG7621M
RG7321
RG7421
RG7EXFX
RG15271
RG7821-LTD1
Apex 2
HRG7

RG XL

RG1077XL
RG2077XL
RG7421XL
Ibanez RG7CSD1 (trem)
Ibanez RG7CSD2 (fixed bridge)

S Series

S7320
S7420
S5407
S7420FMTT
STW

Others

AX7521
AX7221
GRX720
AF207
Artwood AJ307CE
Artwood AJ307CE-NT

Universe

UV77MC
UV7PWH
UV7BK (solid black)
UV7BK (black/green)
UV777GR
UV777BK

*Peavey*

Peavey Predator 7


*Danelectro*

Danelectro 7

*Maverick*

Species 1

*ESP / LTD*

VP-407
SC207
SSC-607
SC-607B
SRC7
M-107 (22 fret)
M-207
M-307
MH-307
MF-207
H-207
H-307
F-207
SC-7M (Japan Custom shop)
HSC-7 (Japan Custom shop)

*Epiphone*

Classic Les Paul 7 string
1958 KORINA 7 STRING FLYING V
Goth Les Paul 7 (Music123 Exclusive)

*Washburn*

WG587
WG587V
USA Sonic 7

*Carvin*

C727
DC747C

*Ernie Ball / Musicman*

John Petrucci 7

*Schecter*

007 Black Jack
007 Elite
C7 Black Jack
C7 Hellraiser
C7 FR )Floyd Rose)
Jeff Loomis Signature
Omen 7
Damien 7
Tempest 7
Revenger 7
A7
V-7
Jazz 7

*BC Rich*

Platinum Warlock 7
Warlock Platinum Pro 7
USA Warlock 7
Mockingbird 7
Virgin 7
Platinum Pro Beast 7
USA Beast 7

*Dean*

Avalanche 7
Evo 7
Dean MLX7

*Jackson*

Bolt-On

Dinky DR7
Dinky DR7T
Dinky DX7
Kelly KE7
Rhoads RR7
COW Signature Dinky DK7
King V KV7

*Jackson Stars*

Neck-Through

Soloist SL7
Rhoads RR7
King V KV7
Kelly KE7

Bolt-On

 Cow Signature Dinky DK7

*Brownsville*

URF777

*Shine*

SR370
SC572

*Squier/Fender*

Stagemaster 7
Fat Strat 7
HH
HSS

*Fernandes*

Revolver Pro 7
Revolver Baritone 7

*Agile*

Interceptor 
Septor
Interceptor Pro

*Mayones*

Skawinski Regius-7
EXG-7

*Kramer*

S2027 (w/trem)
S2027FR (no trem)

*Aria*

Mac 57

*Benedetto*

The Manhattan 7
The Benny 7
Bucky Pizzarelli 7

*Conklin*

 Groove Tools 7

*Blackmachine*

B7

*KxK*

V7
SII-7

*Manne*

Ventura 7
Taos 7


----------



## The Dark Wolf (May 15, 2007)

Where would you like pics? Just posted on as new posts?


----------



## technomancer (May 15, 2007)

Epiphone Goth Les Paul 7, Music123 exclusive

I'll have to dig around for pics


----------



## Chris (May 15, 2007)

The Dark Wolf said:


> Where would you like pics? Just posted on as new posts?



 

With the model you're piccin' so I know what it is.


----------



## Ryan (May 15, 2007)

Added RG7EXFX ;D


----------



## The Dark Wolf (May 15, 2007)

technomancer said:


> Epiphone Goth Les Paul 7, Music123 exclusive
> 
> I'll have to dig around for pics



Added.

And cleaned up the list a bit.

Is that EFFX a trem or no trem, Ryan?


----------



## The Dark Wolf (May 15, 2007)

Epiphone Les Paul Goth 7






Ibanez RG2027XVV


----------



## Ryan (May 15, 2007)

It's a non-trem. Someone had added a RG7EX in the trem list, but i haven't seen one. I didn't want to take it off cause im not sure if one actually exists.


----------



## Metal Ken (May 15, 2007)

Not on the list, but




Conklin Groove Tools 7 Str.


----------



## zimbloth (May 15, 2007)

You don't want people posting in here with additions not there, correct? If not, I have a million entries I could suggest.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (May 15, 2007)

Metal Ken said:


> Not on the list, but
> Conklin Groove Tools 7 Str.


Added.


----------



## zimbloth (May 15, 2007)

I don't know if this is what you want but, here goes..

Are we talking for US market only? 

ESP:

SRC7
SC207
SSC607 <- no such thing (SC607/SC607B)
Ultratone 7 (J)
Viper 7 (J)
Forest 7 (J)
Horizon 7 (J)

Fernandes:

Revolver Pro 7
Revolver Baritone 7

Ibanez: 

HRG7 (J)
Apex 1
Apex 2
S7320

Jackson:

Soloist 7 (J)
Rhoads 7 (J)
Kelly 7 (J)
KV 7 (J)

Schecter:

A7 Elite
A7+
C7
C7+
Sunset 7

Washburn:

X27
X37


----------



## Chris (May 15, 2007)

zimbloth said:


> You don't want people posting in here with additions not there, correct? If not, I have a million entries I could suggest.



If they're production, or at least somewhat attainable guitars, absolutely. I just don't care for total custom one-offs. It's missing a ton, so go nuts.


----------



## Chris (May 15, 2007)

I'll let Boober do the edits tonight so we don't edit it at the same time and screw each other.  Blackmachine B7 isn't in there either.


----------



## theunforgiven246 (May 15, 2007)

What about the C7 FR?


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (May 15, 2007)

chris, i would take pics of both my s's but i'm not sure about this, i have emgs in my s7320, would you still want a pic of it or would you rather have stock pups for the lists authenticity sake


----------



## The Dark Wolf (May 15, 2007)

Added Schecter C7 FR, Jeff Loomis Sig, Blackmachine B7, ESP SRC7, SC207, Ibanez Apex 1, Apex 2, S7320, HRG7, and the 2 Fernandes guitars.


----------



## mnemonic (May 16, 2007)

is this only sevens still in production? or all production sevens ever?

at a glance, all i can think of that isn't there is the Dean 1.7 and the Rusty Cooley RC7G


----------



## noodles (May 16, 2007)

Added the Jackson Stars stuff. It is obtainable through Ikebe, but if you deem that to be a disqualifier, just let me know and I'll nuke it. 

RR7





COW7





SL7





KE7





KV7 is not on the page. I guess someone bought the last one, so if you want, I'll remove it from the list.

I also added KxK. While custom, they are standard models with a list of options, sort of like Carvin, but more.

V7:





SII-7:


----------



## mikernaut (May 16, 2007)

Mockingbird 7




Ignitor 7




Assassin 7


----------



## zimbloth (May 16, 2007)

Those BC Rich are not production models, should not count.


----------



## eaeolian (May 16, 2007)

The Mockingbird was actually a production guitar, though special order, along with a Warlock 7 and Assassin 7. They made them in Korean versions too.

(I priced them just before I signed up with Jackson, and they were "price list" production models, just very rare ones.)


----------



## skinhead (May 17, 2007)




----------



## darren (May 17, 2007)

Just a couple of corrections:

The Danelectro 7 does have a model name. It's the Danelectro MOD 7.

The Dean Evo is the Dean EVO Special 7.

The Squier Stratocaster VII models were originally called the Standard Fat Strat-7 and the Standard Double Fat Strat-7HT. Fat Strats were always HSS and Double Fat Strats were HH, and presumably, the "HT" is for "hardtail".

SQUIER STRATS

SQUIER STRATS


----------



## hmmm_de_hum (May 21, 2007)

has the Dean razorback 7 been added?


----------



## RgAscendant (May 21, 2007)

I know they aren't particularly high quality, but what about the Harley Benton 7 strings?


----------



## eaeolian (May 21, 2007)

hmmm_de_hum said:


> has the Dean razorback 7 been added?



Has anyone actually seen anything but a Photoshopped picture of one?


----------



## AVH (May 21, 2007)

The D3 was posted on the original, but not the D2 or this:
the first issue RG7CSD1


----------



## bostjan (May 21, 2007)

DeArmond S67


----------



## jtm45 (May 22, 2007)

The RG7 CSD1 has been listed in the RG XL section but i'm pretty sure it's not an XL.

I've got LOADS of nice 7 string guitar pics too.
Here's a couple of my guitars that would be good for reference pics.

My *Jackson COW7*;








My *RG2027xvv*; 





Close-up of the *'Double Edge Lo-Pro 7'* on the *RG2027xvv*;





I'll have a search through my 7 string library pics and select the clearest and best ones for the list.

Here's a pic of the *Maverick F-1* 7string which is already listed;





*Brian Moore C-90 7*;





*ESP MII SL-7*;


----------



## Cancer (May 22, 2007)

eaeolian said:


> Has anyone actually seen anything but a Photoshopped picture of one?




There a video of the guy from Slavior using one.


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (May 23, 2007)

here's my Kramer S-2027S (btw, the list has the model numbers flipped for the trem/non-trem versions):





and my Schecter C-7 Blackjack:













i won't bother w/ RG7620 pics, mine isn't stock anyway


----------



## Chris (May 23, 2007)

Cheers guys, keep 'em coming.


----------



## B Lopez (May 23, 2007)

Washburn WG-587

Ill get you a pic of my LTD MH-307 later if you want


----------



## AVH (May 23, 2007)

jtm45 said:


> The RG7 CSD1 has been listed in the RG XL section but i'm pretty sure it's not an XL.


 
Ah, that's why i missed it while I quickly skimmed over the list. 
And yeah, Chris the RG7CSD1 is not an XL, it's a regular 25 1/2" scale.


----------



## noodles (May 23, 2007)

I just remembered Manne, the super sweet Italian guitars played by the Tipton brothers in Zero Hour.


----------



## OzzyC (May 23, 2007)

There's the Giannini (I'm not sure that the right brand name. ) classical 7 string


----------



## B Lopez (May 23, 2007)

OzzyC said:


> There's the Giovanni (I'm not sure that the right brand name. ) classical 7 string



Close, _Giannini_ is what you're looking for. Although I knew exactly what you meant


----------



## OzzyC (May 23, 2007)

B Lopez said:


> Close, _Giannini_ is what you're looking for. Although I knew exactly what you meant



whatever, they're both ghey italian names, just the same. j/k


----------



## ElRay (May 24, 2007)

Here's a few:

Gary Kramer: 
F-1: A 36 Fret "ergonomic" 7-string




Todd Kehn (TK Instruments):
Hollow 7



He's technically not making 7-string guitars any more, but he has said that if he gets enough interest, he might.

Halo:
BH-7



Pretty much all models can be semi-custom ordered in 6, 7 or 8 string version

Hancock Archtop Guitars:
7-String Natural




Teuffel:
Tesla




Guerilla Guitars:
DM-8-7



M-805-7



M-883-7



RF-906-7



RF-908-7




I think Manne makes a 7-string too, but I can't hit their site right now.

I have a whole bunch of vendors bookmarked, I'll crawl through the list and see if I can find more. These are just the ones that I remember off the top of my head that make 7-string Guitars.

[action=ElRay]Puts nose back to grind stone after much needed diversion[/action]

Ray


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (May 25, 2007)

Dean: The new rusty cooley signature


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (May 25, 2007)

oooh, and the squier 7 strings, except i don't know the exact model names.

Not to forget washburn, but my mind does not remember the models, although it may spark someone else!


----------



## Stitch (May 28, 2007)

7 Dying Trees said:


> oooh, and the squier 7 strings, except i don't know the exact model names.
> 
> Not to forget washburn, but my mind does not remember the models, although it may spark someone else!



The Sonic -7 is one, and I know there was another ebsides the WG, but i can't remember it. I'll check my catalogues tomorrow.


----------



## Stitch (May 30, 2007)

The other one was the 587V, which is already accounted for.

One I KNOW no-one has mentioned, I'm assuming we are allowed Japanese models since the Stars are on here:

The Schecter AC-S7/SIG







I'll scan my catalogue when I get access to a scanner


----------



## Metal Ken (May 30, 2007)

stitch216 said:


>



Wow.


----------



## Stitch (May 30, 2007)

Go me! 





Its a 2006 model, made for Shinichi Kobayashi, of the band R-One. ¥336,000 incl. Japanese sales tax. 

Anyone want specs?


----------



## Blexican (Jun 19, 2007)

stitch216 said:


> Go me!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I do.


----------



## loktide (Jun 19, 2007)

you are missing my RG-7680 LTD1:

- basswood
- blaze's
- 27" scale
- glow-in-the-dark inlays and binding
- 'burnt' violet finish

here's an old pic:


----------



## Stitch (Jun 19, 2007)

I _am_ missing it. Sell it to me.


----------



## loktide (Jun 19, 2007)

stitch216 said:


> I _am_ missing it. Sell it to me.



there's no way i'm selling this beauty unless i get a really, really good offer... but i would probably still regret it afterwards


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jun 19, 2007)

stitch216 said:


> Go me!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I remember that one  It's pretty cool, it was on the schecter site. SCHECTER GUITAR RESEARCH Pretty cool guitars.


----------



## JPMDan (Jun 22, 2007)

Metal Ken said:


> Not on the list, but
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Proper name is GTG-7T (Red Trem Model) and GTG-7 (Black Hardtail model)  

Also KXK did a Warrior V in 7 String for VforVendetta.


----------



## Naren (Jun 22, 2007)

Ryan said:


> Added RG7EXFX ;D



I noticed there is an RG7EXFX on the list, but there is no RG7EXFX*2* on the list (the new guitar I bought). It looks a lot like that guitar except that the finish is a different color.


----------



## JayinDallas (Jul 15, 2007)

nice the list is already here. This will help alot, it's a pain trying to figure out what's actually being made, everytime i look i find that another seven string guitar is no longer for sale on one of the major gear sites on the net. What i think really sucks is Ibanez really cutting down their sellection, they seemed to be like the leader when it came to seven strings, IMO.


Jay


----------



## ZeroSignal (Jul 28, 2007)

Please add:
W/TREM:
Ibanez HRG4




Ibanez RG8327




Ibanez RG8427F







W/O TREM:
Ibanez HRG7E




Ibanez RG7EXFX2


----------



## mgood (Jul 28, 2007)

Chris said:


> *Carvin*
> 
> C727
> DC747C


Should be
DC727
DC727C
DC747
DC747C
The 727 has two humbuckers. The 747 has two humbuckers plus a center single-coil. The "C" suffiix indicates that it has a Floyd. (In the case of the seven-string Carvins, it's a licensed Floyd Rose. Six-string Carvin guitars with Floyds are Original Floyd Rose.)

Here's my DC747:





You can get plenty of users' pics here.
Of if you want pics that look a bit more factory, click here and select either DC727 or DC747 to get quite a few archived pics of guitars which have been photographed for Carvin's in-stock page.

And from the Carvin website:

















Or if you'd rather individual pics submitted by the actual owners, I could post a message on the forums at The Carvin Museum and have plenty of excellent examples here within a couple days. Let me know and I'll have them beating down your door.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Jul 30, 2007)

Is anyone even updating this...?


----------



## ZeroSignal (Aug 4, 2007)

I'll take that as a no...


----------



## Faine (Sep 3, 2007)

These are all awesome pics!


----------



## ZeroSignal (Sep 16, 2007)

Helloooooooooo...?!


----------



## kaotik94 (Oct 8, 2007)

ESP H-207


----------



## skyclad (Oct 25, 2007)

yíT»¤I@fW}[g || M^[Ax[XAAvAhAsAmÈÇAlXÈyíðT¹éTCg - yíÚ×y[W@ARIA STG-7st

Aria STG-7st &#65509; 23,100


----------



## El Caco (Oct 25, 2007)

I'm not sure if any of these are worthy of being included but they are 7 string and I think they are production models.

Bo-El Guitars MC-7









RWG RG777





Alex Chase AC-747







Matt Raines


----------



## ZeroSignal (Oct 25, 2007)

Would somebody update this?


----------



## crik (Nov 10, 2007)

my gustavsson sig guitars:

Johan Gustavsson Guitars



yummy korina/charlie christian hums.





















my main dayme.





















national

my 7 string tricone (with .070" high bar frets):


----------



## Apophis (Nov 10, 2007)

WOW nice guitars you have 


And Welcome


----------



## crik (Nov 11, 2007)

mike stevens built this for me in 1997. throttling low end response. featherweight one piece korina body, brazilian board.


----------



## Apophis (Nov 11, 2007)

Great explorer 7


----------



## crik (Nov 11, 2007)

Koll Guitar Company

my koll wip :





















Scharpach Guitars - Home
my scharpach brazilian 7 string (scalloped board)


----------



## Apophis (Nov 11, 2007)

Those are nice


----------



## dicko (Nov 26, 2007)

ATTENTION EVERY ONE!
has anyone seen a schecter DEMON 7[without the trem]
i no where i can buy one....i just cant test it out[because of where i live]
has anyone ever played/looked at one....is there a review some where that some one could show me?


----------



## Chris (Nov 27, 2007)

FYI:

I'm working on a more permanent version of this list, so get your brains ready because you fuckers will be able to add to it.


----------



## Drew (Nov 27, 2007)

Also, that National resonator 7 is SICK.


----------



## ghoti (Dec 5, 2007)

Aslin Dane has a Teaza 7.

Teaza 7

It's an Ash body with Maple/RW neck, Tune-o-matic bridge, hardtail, and 25.5" (I think) scale.

Got one on ebay from a dealer who had some, after researching stuff. Think I did OK for about $200. Wanted something a little different shape, with good upper-fret access, and the specs kind of told me something like "upgrade this and it might twang like a tele deluxe".


----------



## budda (Dec 8, 2007)

hey chris, what about framus?

framus diablo custom 7, camarillo custom 7.

im pretty sure that these are production models.


----------



## crik (Dec 17, 2007)

my old split headstock gibson explorer (roger giffin built @ the now defunct west coast custom shop). not my pics.


----------



## crik (Dec 22, 2007)

koll korina blister maple 7 with michael stevens pickups, hipshot 7 string trem and 1 piece pernambuco neck (with skunk stripe).


----------



## Aled Smith (Jan 3, 2008)

missed the dean rusty cooley sig!

dude with the split headstock gibson custom job thingy im sorry but why did you pay money for that the Body is ace the Korina wood is ace, the 7 strings and 24 frets is awsome but the headstock and that fucking stupid bridge? you wrecked a perfectly good piece of korina, im not one to get into other peoples personal guitar stuff but that is horrid it should have been killed at birth


----------



## machine_head1 (Jan 15, 2008)

Dean RAZORBACK 7-String 255 White/Black 7-String Electric Guitar i cant remeber but heres the dean razorback 7


----------



## loktide (Jan 15, 2008)

the 7680-LTD1 is missing on that list


----------



## JPMDan (Jan 30, 2008)

the new Xiphos 7 from Ibanez.

Ibanez XPT707


----------



## Chris (Feb 6, 2008)

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/si...vens-ss-org-s-guitar-database.html#post862835


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Feb 11, 2008)

Chris said:


> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/si...vens-ss-org-s-guitar-database.html#post862835






Kramer Striker 7 is missing

i believe the model numbers are: S2027-S (tune-o-matic/stop-tail) and S2027-FR (lic. floyd)

alder body, maple neck/fingerboard, dot inlays, 24 frets, no pickguard. also, i think the FR had a reverse headstock.


----------



## daniboy (Feb 20, 2008)

i have a rg7620m. essentially the same as 7621m but with a trem. let me know if that's considered a production guitar since it is a rare find even in japan.


----------



## Se7enMeister (Mar 7, 2008)

I am sure a schecter is missing but i cant put my finger on it


----------



## petereanima (Mar 14, 2008)

just saw that all the framus 7strings are missing, but these are for sure production models (altough i can imagine that they are hard to get in the US...great guitars imho and beautiful ones, the only ones i would cheat on ibanez for..)

available models are:

Make: Framus

Model: Panthera Custom 7string
Body: Mahogany
Bridge: Tune-o-matic bridge with stop tailpiece
Fretboard: Ebony
Inlays: none (custom inlays available) 
Frets: 22
Trem: no
PG: no

PICTURE


Model: Panthera Studio Custom 7string
Body: Mahogany
Bridge: Tune-o-matic bridge with stop tailpiece
Fretboard: Ebony
Inlays: none (custom inlays available) 
Frets: 22
Trem: no
PG: no

PICTURE


Model: Diablo Custom 7string
Body: US swamp ash
Bridge: Floyd Rose licensed 
Fretboard: Ebony
Inlays: none (custom inlays available)
Frets: 22
Trem: yes
PG: no

PICTURE

Model: Camarillo 7string
Body: US swamp ash
Bridge: Tune-o-matic bridge with stop tailpiece 
Fretboard: Ebony
Inlays: none 
Frets: 22
Trem: no
PG: no

PICTURE

Model: Streetwalker 7string
Body: basswood
Bridge: Floyd Rose licensed (original Floyd Rose optionally available)
Fretboard: rosewood
Inlays: sharkfin 
Frets: 22
Trem: yes
PG: no

PICTURE


so have a nice weekend guys.


----------



## daos_27 (Mar 23, 2008)

YOU

YOU LEFT OUT THE

YOU LEFT OUT THE FRAMUS STREETWALKER 7!!!






YOU LEFT OUT THE FRAMUS STREETWALKER 7 !!!


----------



## JohnnyCNote (Mar 24, 2008)

I didn't see the Ibanez S7420 in the database. I'll start with a picture. Let me know what else you need:


----------



## petereanima (Mar 28, 2008)

daos_27 said:


> YOU
> 
> YOU LEFT OUT THE
> 
> ...






no, i didn't - see the last one in my post...i jsut couldnt find a pic of it in black, only in white.


----------



## Benzesp (Mar 31, 2008)

GrassRoots 7's





G-7-53HR_STR





G-7-56MR_BK


----------



## Vercingetorix (Apr 19, 2008)

I had a quick look at this thread and I think I know of a guitar that is missing from the list: the Caparison Dellinger 7. I'm pretty sure it a production guitar

If someone else has already mentioned it please forgive me.


----------



## JeddyH (May 18, 2008)

If this guitar has already been discussed just ignore this, i just saw that it wasnt on the list.
Schecter C-7 (not a FR, a Hellraiser or a Black Jack)
Schecter Guitar Research


----------



## musicman2879 (May 28, 2008)

Which Rg model is this 7?? It was made in Japan, August of 2001 being 1,708 made.. but what model is it..


----------



## zimbloth (May 28, 2008)

RG7620 I presume?


----------



## musicman2879 (May 28, 2008)

I put in some better pics....it has The lo pro trs.. i think thats what its called..


----------



## zimbloth (May 29, 2008)

RG7420 then.


----------



## Chris (May 30, 2008)

musicman2879 said:


> Which Rg model is this 7?? It was made in Japan, August of 2001 being 1,708 made.. but what model is it..



Please start new threads in the appropriate forums for questions like this - this thread is for the guitar listing here:

Sevenstring.org - Guitar Database


----------



## Im_Haunted (Jun 7, 2008)

New here and didnt see any H&S darkheaven's on the list there amazing 7 string guitar at low prices I got mine for under £200 and its amazing.

H&S Dark Heaven 7 string blue ( only 229,- Euro instead 299,- Euro ) - hs-guitars

Not mine but its one of there best sellers.


----------



## stuh84 (Jun 7, 2008)

ESP Fstandard S7 BKS

Didn't see that mentioned anywhere


----------



## Chris (Jun 7, 2008)

Thanks very much for all the input guys - keep 'em coming! I have to go through this thread tomorrow and make all of the additions, it's been a few weeks and I've been slackin'.


----------



## MorbidTravis (Jun 28, 2008)

you forgot the rusty cooley siggie, sorry if it is already stated


----------



## SplinteredSoul (Jun 28, 2008)

Chris said:


> Inspired by the old Big list of Sevens Thread, I'm going to be adding a section to the site that will list all *production* sevens out there.
> 
> Here's the old list, which I'll be editing, updating and adding to. Please keep this thread chatter-free.
> 
> ...



Hey man. The RG7CSD1 isn't an XL, but the RG7CSD2 is.


----------



## M3RC1L3SS (Jul 26, 2008)

Oh, what about the new '08 Schecter Hellraiser C7 FR? I have seen them on eBay... they just aren't on their website yet.


----------



## ephriamiv7 (Jul 29, 2008)

technomancer said:


> Epiphone Goth Les Paul 7, Music123 exclusive
> 
> I'll have to dig around for pics




ebay dood


----------



## ephriamiv7 (Aug 8, 2008)

i have a seven i got ofthe bay with no name on the headstock its neckthrough and natural color wiith a floyd...;


----------



## Ace Blackstone (Sep 3, 2008)

Here is my Favorite guitar that I lost! DK-7 with Trem


----------



## Darkpoke (Oct 31, 2008)

add?

Jay Turser Jt-700


----------



## Pollywog (Jan 4, 2009)

It's part of the Blackjack Family but Schecter C-7 ATX.


----------



## Galius (Jan 14, 2009)

There were also 2 DeArmond 7 strings that came out. One was the S67 that was the classic Guild body style, and the other was the SevenStar.


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Jan 24, 2009)

BC Rich's are missing two.

NJ 7 Warlock
NJ 7 Virgin
NJ 7 Mockingbird
---------------
Also Different model but basically the same:
N7 Warlock
N7 Mockingbird


----------



## TPich (Mar 12, 2009)

I have a Schecter (just plain) C-7. They have it on their site, its not anything ultra special but I figure if you're compiling a database...


----------



## Galius (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 29, 2009)

Framus Panthera Custom 7






Framus Camarillo 7


----------



## xkovacsx (Dec 24, 2009)

Gibson 7-String Explorer

Gibson - Gibson Guitar: Les Paul Studio Guitars, Robot Guitar Prices and Photos, Gibson Electric Guitar News and Wiki


----------



## cob (Jan 8, 2010)

Gibson does les paul and explorer 7 strings. Dunno if that was already posted.

edit: posted right above me. Failure >_<


----------



## Malacoda (Jan 28, 2010)

ESP: 
Hex-7 (Nergal signature)




MH-417




Viper-7




Horizon-7 NT


----------



## Scareguitars (Feb 3, 2010)

still miss the DEAN Rusty Coley modells... I also own a Galveston 7 String with FR - not the best one but its price worth.


----------



## 13point9 (Feb 16, 2010)

Italian Company Called Emperion have a reasonable range of 7 stringers here's 2 examples (didn't want to put pics of all of them up) Not sure if they are custom order or not though they seem to work on a pre order basis like Agile...

SCORPIUS






NORAX


----------



## Jogeta (Mar 9, 2010)

figure this is the right thread for this... as of 9th March 2010 @ 9.25am GMT there is an Ibanez 7 that looks like an LACS right here.

fookin GORGEOUS <3


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Mar 9, 2010)

Jogeta said:


> figure this is the right thread for this... as of 9th March 2010 @ 9.25am GMT there is an Ibanez 7 that looks like an LACS right here.
> 
> fookin GORGEOUS <3



That's actually a photoshop, and a rather ancient one, that was made by a member here. 

Boy, wait till Variant sees this.


----------



## Jogeta (Mar 9, 2010)

oh right! does he work for them?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Mar 9, 2010)

Jogeta said:


> oh right! does he work for them?



No, he's just some dude who knows how to use photoshop.


----------



## Jogeta (Mar 9, 2010)

and then some by the looks of it! i've _still_ got a semi!
sure hope the site asked his permission to use it!


----------



## project25_01 (May 24, 2010)

I've discovered this one, from german ebay:
HK SONDERANFERTIGUNG 7 Saitige mit Floyd Rose System!! su eBay.it E-Gitarren, Gitarren, Musikinstrumente

EDIT:
And I like it sooooooooo much!
Any owner of this guitars for a review?


----------



## SjPedro (May 25, 2010)

I would like to add my Jack & Danny Yc-780 here by the way 

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/geek/gars/images/1/8/3/0/6/GALLERY_GIT0002571-000_2_images400.jpg


24 frets vintage trem


----------



## Nile (Apr 2, 2011)

the peavey devin townsend signature 7 v
the 7 string bc rich stealth, signature forgot who
the agile ghost
i think an agile intrepid
the ibanez lp 7 string

i cant remember names


----------



## jerome snail (Apr 3, 2011)

B.C. Rich Kerry King Signature Warlock 7 Strings.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Apr 3, 2011)

Guys, this thread from 07, and the OP will not update his first post


----------



## pawiffuwee (Apr 27, 2011)

(somewhat)Necro-bump
I noticed that there weren't any Douglas 7's on here.
Douglas Scope 725 (SR370)
and
Douglas Scope 727

The only difference between these two is the scale length.
725 is 25.5" and 727 is 27", hence the last two numbers in the model thingy.


----------



## just_kosteg (Apr 27, 2011)

Nile said:


> the peavey devin townsend signature 7 v


what is it?


----------

